# Design tips needed for n00b



## qartique (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi,
New member here saying HI to everyone !! I am also trying to build a simple piece that I will try my best to describe.

I'm trying to build a 5 step 'staircase' or staggered shelf system which will be indoors and will also be free standing. I plan to cut the stringer myself from a 2x10 (have a circular saw that will have to work for now). The idea is to have 2 stringers about 3 feet apart or so and have 1x10 5 feet long boards screwed to the treads to make the 'shelves'. Also thought I could use 2x4 pieces as legs under the highest step of the stringer so that it becomes a free standing yet stable unit. This will primarily be used as a shelving system for a display. I am looking for a way to make it such that it is easy to assemble and dis-assemble and can be done many times over. Kinda like building blocks if you will.

Any help with ideas is much appreciated !!!

Thanks,

Kartik


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

#1-Are these for sale or is it just one.....like a present to your SO?

#2-Target audience*?And be very specific here.....

#3-Budget?

#4-Are there any commercially availible....if so,what needs to be changed?



*-Note on #2....an example..."Yes,these are for my wife...the nice folks from a famous flower publication are coming to get the inside scoop on her Roses(or whatever).Good luck..BW


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I understand that you want to build a display unit that will be used either commercial or non-commercial shows. Because you attend many shows this display should be easily dissembled and assembled?

Is that the idea?

G


----------



## qartique (Sep 21, 2011)

G, BW- This is a display unit that will be used once a year at home and will be stored away for the rest of the year. Sort of like those artificial Christmas trees. That is why it needs to be re-usable many times over. I am primarily building it for myself but if I get a good enuff product made, I could get a few 'orders' from friends to build one for them. This is basically used during an annual 'Indian' holiday so while these are readily available in India, you can't find it here in the US and therefore I want to build one. Right now, there isn't a budget but I would like to keep cost to a minimum. The whole step thing will be covered with a cloth so there is no need to finish/paint it etc. 

I did build a 5-step one over the weekend and it came out pretty good. I'm able to put it together in minutes and with no need for screwing/nailing anything down. It's still not as 'foldable' as I would like for it to be though...

Thanks,

K


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Whats wrong with copy'ing the ones from India?IOWs....looking at my #4...what do you need to change?Is it the "take-down" part?BW


----------



## Chancewoodchuck (Sep 27, 2011)

*Shelf Help*

Hello, My name is chance. I run a small woodshop in lacygne ks. called woodchuckswood. I think that it would be much more stable and more easily put together and taken apart repeatedly if you created the stringer from a sheet stock...just a idea for you.
Let me know if i can help in any way.


----------



## qartique (Sep 21, 2011)

BW - I have only heard that these are available in India but haven't seen one myself. If I could copy from that, that would definitely be the easy option. Meanwhile, I'm trying to see if I can make one with materials available in this part of the world.

Chance - Thanks for your reply. I was thinking of cutting the stringer from a 2x12 so that I can make a 10" or 12" tread AND rise which is what I'm more or less looking for. What is sheet stock? I would think that the stringer would need to be 2" thick for it to be stable enough?

Thoughts? 

Here's a link to pics of the one I made over the weekend.. Let me know what you think?

https://picasaweb.google.com/qartique/MakingOfSteps?authuser=0&feat=directlink


Thanks,

Kartik


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm thinking to make two stringers, and notch the riser portion for a tread to slide in. For the back legs, just make a rectangle from 2x2's or 2x3's that the top edge is attached to the back edge of the stringers with hangar bolts and wing nuts. When it gets swung down to set up use a 2x2 that's bolted (with washers and a lock nut) on the vertical portion of the leg, and attaches to the stringers with an hangar bolt and wing nut.

Or you could use wing head bolts, and tee nuts.


----------

